# Coming to London



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

Gents,

I'm heading over to London later this week and am looking for any and all suggestions of things (non-clothing related) my wife and I should do while there. A know there are a million things to do in London and we'll never be able to do everything but I always appreciate suggestions and recommendations far more than trying to figure it out from a tour guide. Any restaurants we can't miss? Any shows we must see? We're staying just off of Hyde Park at 49 Hill Street, Mayfair. We like everything.

Thanks in advance for your responses.

Alex


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I'll be there next week . . . .*

I'll be there by next Tuesday afternoon, after spending a long weekend in Paris (leaving for Paris tomorrow evening).

There are a couple of blockbuster art shows opening (or opened) in London - the King Tut show at the Millenium Dome (now the O2 Dome) starts on the 16th, and there is a show of life-size tomb figures from the tomb of the first Chinese Emperor, Ch'in Shi Huang Ti, at the British Museum (both will require tickets in advance - check with your concierge, if you have one, as to availability).

As for restaurants, the Criterion, in Piccadilly Circus (south side, next to the Lillywhite's store) is quite good, a spectacular space, and has a very good value prix-fixe lunch/pre-theatre menu.

Pick up a copy of the magazine "Time Out" when you arrive, and look at the theatre listings - there are encapsulated reviews of all the shows on, and the half-price ticket booth in Leicester Sq. normally has some tickets for that day for most everything (other than new blockbuster musicals).

In your neighborhood, there is a most atmospheric pub around the corner from your hotel - the Audley, on the corner of Mount and South Audley Sts.. They have decent sandwiches for lunch, and the place has been there for the last 125 years.


----------



## Armchair (Nov 12, 2006)

Rules in Maiden Lane serve fantastic food. It is game season as well so there is no better time to visit www.rules.co.uk.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

upr_crust, Armchair,

Thanks for the pointers!!

Alex


----------

